# 2013 Tax Year - Last Trade Date for Equities, Options



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

Here's what I believe are the final trading dates for the 2013 tax year.

*Equities*
Equities have a settlement date of T+3.
Therefore the last trading date for 2013 taxes will be,
*Dec 24 1:00 pm* - Canada Equities (Note: TSX is closed on Boxing Day)
*Dec 26 4:00 pm* - US Equities

*Options*
Options have a settlement date of T+1.
Therefore the last trading date for 2013 taxes will be,
*Dec 30* - Canada (TMX) options
*Dec 30* - US options

After these trading dates, any capital gains or losses on sale can only be applied to the 2014 tax year.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Sounds about right...can always count on you for good financial advice Avrex!

Hope you have a great holiday with family and friends.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

TDDI agrees, but is more precise (note, 1pm on Dec 24!):

If you wish to sell a publicly traded stock to realize a capital gain or loss in 2013, please note the following final trade dates for orders to settle in 2013:

Canadian Equities: 1:00 p.m. ET on Monday, December 24, 2013
U.S. Equities: 4:00 p.m. ET on Thursday, December 26, 2013


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for the update, Spudd.
I have updated the original post.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm in a low tax bracket this year and hope to be in a much higher one next year.

It makes sense to trigger a gain in my non-registered account right? It's just a few thousand dollars but I figure it should be worth it.

This is correct isn't it? Thanks for the reminder.


----------

